
Has anybody tried approaching angel investors with only on-paper-idea? What was their reaction? - dummypointer

======
jmtame
Based on my experience, they would probably be no more interested in hearing
your ideas than watching paint dry on a wall.

Ideas are worthless. You need to develop something to show someone you're
passionate about it. I've tried to pitch ideas on paper (or on a PPT
presentation), and you'll never get anywhere. That's one of the most important
things I learned, see #3 in my article I wrote here:
<http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/5-tips-for-students-seeking-vc-
funding/>

~~~
dummypointer
Nice article ! Thanks for the pointer.

~~~
jmtame
I try to write for the college student, feel free to search for "tips" I've
got several others.

------
kyro
Good question.

